# Synchronisation



## Nelson Gagné (19 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir

Quand je connecte mon iPhone 5 S à mon Mac Book. les photos se synchronisent vers la Mac mais pas la musique ) sens contraire... ).

des idées ?

Merci

Nelson


----------



## Cabriolet73 (2 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
Peut être que certains paramètres ne sont pas cochés.
De mémoire il faut sélectionner  les morceaux dans le tableau de droite  iTunes ce que tu veux synchroniser.
Afin, je ne suis pas trop calé la dessus, regardes ici:
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201253


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (2 Mars 2016)

C'est normal, tu ne peux pas envoyer de la musique d'un iPhone vers le mac en passant par iTunes.


----------



## Cabriolet73 (2 Mars 2016)

Oups, effectivement, je n'avais pas remarqué qu'il voulait le faire dans ce sens.


----------

